# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cafe - Bar Khánh Hà - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Không biết tự bao giờ cafe - bar Khánh Hà đã trở thành nơi gặp gỡ của giới nghệ sĩ, nhất là vào mỗi buổi trưa.

Người ta đến đây không phải chỉ vì cafe ngon, không khí ấm cúng mà còn vì thực đơn ăn trưa đa dạng, phong phú được nấu bởi chính chủ quán. 
Chị Phượng chủ nhân quán, xuất thân trong gia đình có truyền thống nấu ăn. Chị ôm mộng mở một quán cà phê và năm 1989 cà phê Khánh Hà ra đời đúng theo nguyện ước. Đến năm 1995 quán có thêm dịch vụ cơm văn phòng. Mỗi ngày thực đơn gồm có 7 món, tùy khách chọn. Mỗi phần sẽ gồm có cơm, một món mặn, một ly trà đá, một dĩa kim chi, một món canh và không thể thiếu một chiếc khăn lạnh trong bầu không khí mát mẻ. 
Thường thì chị Phượng không định trước thực đơn trong ngày. Đến khi ra chợ thấy thực phẩm nào ngon, tươi, là chị nảy ra ý tưởng chế biến thành món này món nọ như tôm sú nấu đậu hòa lan, thịt bò nấu cam... ra đời từ sự ngẫu hứng. 
Điểm tâm sáng như miến gà, nui xào bò... chủ nhật thì có thêm món spaghetti, miến xào cua, cà ri gà... Nhờ cung cách phục vụ lịch sự, món ăn ngon và lạ miệng nên Khánh Hà ngày một đông khách.

Ðịa chỉ	19 Nguyễn Thị Diệu, P.6, Q.3 , TP.Hồ Chí Minh.

Ðiện thoại	(08) 9306634


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe - Bar Khánh Hà
_
(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

cây chuối chồng trong nhà kìa

----------


## destinytk

Tem ^^
Lưu vào sổ địa chỉ. Khi nào có dịp, mình ghé qua mới được  :Big Grin:

----------

